# Who is getting hit this week?



## DodgeRam1996 (Oct 8, 2006)

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

..........................


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Every day since New Years Eve and all this week too.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

sounds like a little bit wensday night. Im getting a little stir crazy


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

central ill 4-6 inches of fluffy white gold!


----------



## bullettooth81 (Sep 22, 2009)

Expecting 7-10" through Thursday (1/7) here in Central Iowa.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

the new boss 92;945986 said:


> central ill 4-6 inches of fluffy white gold!


I heard 6-10 inches... Whats the difference, LET IT SNOW!


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks promising!


----------



## snowman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

Tomorrow we are expecting 3-5 inches no big deal but it's the most we have had this seasonpayup


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

3-5 here, and that will be our first real event of the year. We had a small one monday night but it was tiny.


----------



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

i am hoping for some white fluffy stuff here but who knows mid maryland always gets screewed over during the winter.. i am gogin crazy waiting ....


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

snowman6;947062 said:


> Tomorrow we are expecting 3-5 inches no big deal but it's the most we have had this seasonpayup


WHAT?? Im reading 1-3 in my area. Hope we do get more than 3.

Chris


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Under a winter storm warning 8"-12"


----------



## lawnoasis (Jan 6, 2000)

eastern nebraska is over 40" since 12/08. picked up a little 5 incher today, winds are a howlin' could break a 120 some odd yr. record with temps fri/sat am. running out of places to put it. cities been working 24/7 since christmas trucking snow. sorry, we have plenty for everyone!


----------



## ajman21 (Oct 30, 2009)

under a winter storm warning! Im praying we get hammered i could use some extra cash and besides the 5 drives i have of my own im on a emergency call list of sorts so i need some real snow to make the big green.


----------

